
Problems at the Biggest Internet Exchange in Europe (DE-CIX) - lenovouser
https://de-cix.net/
======
lenovouser
Confirmation by their CIO
[https://twitter.com/thking/status/983451306160545794](https://twitter.com/thking/status/983451306160545794)

------
lenovouser
Seems like it isn't only the website, loads of people are reporting routing
problems and high pings. No official statement yet.

